# Can't install : Client for Microsoft network



## MYTORI (Dec 7, 2007)

Server can't start the services :

Computer Browser
Netlogon
Workstation

I uninstall the : Client for Microsoft Network
After that I can't install this :Client for Microsoft Network

The error indicated that : 
*Could not add the requested component : The error is : Access is denied
*

While I can add the Client service for Netware

The following log when server reboot :

Workstation	Error	None	5727	N/A	hmc_02	Could not load RDR device driver.
Workstation	Error	None	5727	N/A	hmc_02	Could not load Rdbss device driver.

Service Control Manager	Error	None	7001	N/A	hmc_02	"The Net Logon service depends on the Workstation service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The service has returned a service-specific error code. 

Service Control Manager	Error	None	7024	N/A	hmc_02	The Workstation service terminated with service-specific error 2250 (0x8CA).

Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	hmc_02	The Workstation service entered the stopped state.

Notes: I logon under admin right

Pls help
Thanks & Best regards


----------

